# New Beast



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

Check out the Normand Arrow:www.thechannelcreature.com New cross channel ferry(Thumb) All British crew. A pal of mine just did the run job from Oz to Dover. Said it took all of two days to get from Valeta to Dover(Jester) .


----------

